# Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

						Die Bundesnetzagentur hat nach eigenen Angaben im vergangenen Jahr den Verkauf von über 10 Millionen Produkten im Online-Handel verboten. Die beanstandeten Geräte hätten zu Funkstörungen beziehungsweise "elektromagnetischen Unverträglichkeiten" führen können und hätten in der EU nicht vertrieben werden dürfen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Die Dunkelziffer an Elektroschrott, der trotzdem noch vertrieben wird ist sicher noch weitaus höher.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Das CE Zeichen ist nur solange etwas Wert wie die Echtheit bestätigt werden kann, viele Produkte werden gefälscht und deutlich günstiger angeboten als das Original.


----------



## Arkintosz (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*



> wie wichtig unsere Überwachung des Online-Handels ist. Nur so können wir die Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher wirksam schützen


Bezahlt denn jemand für solche offensichtlichen völlig hirnrissigen Behauptungen, die ständig abgelassen werden?

Man kann die Verbraucher und Verbraucherinnen selbstverständlich durch die Beschlagnahmung sämtlicher Geräte im Zeitpunkt der Einfuhr - nicht durch Massenüberwachung des Internets - am besten schützen. Und daran hat sich nichts geändert.

Man kann die Verbraucher und Verbraucherinnen durch einheitliche Qualitätsstandards schützen, die bei der Einfuhr von Produkten geprüft werden. Und durch einen rechtlichen Ausgleich zwischen Privatleuten und riesigen Firmen mit übermächtigen Rechtsabteilungen.

Man könnte die Leute so sehr schützen, wenn es um deren Schutz ginge, aber anscheinend möchte man lieber die Grundlage dafür schaffen, an ihre Daten zu kommen, um sie zu noch mehr Konsum zu nötigen, um die Quelle des Lebens auf der Erde noch schneller zu verbraten und als einziges Ergebnis eine völlig wertlose Zahl vorzulegen, dass das BIP gestiegen sei - nur dass es den Menschen nichts bringt, weil der Preis dafür ist, dass sie ständig nutzlosen Unfug kaufen und kaputte Dinge ersetzen müssen.


----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Was weiß den die unfähige Bundesnetzagentur schon ?

Das was ihr die Computerfreaks Merkl und Co ( Bundestag ) die dauernd Gehackt werden vorgeben ?!


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr


Ich denke, dass die Produkte die NICHT aus dem Verkehr gezogen worden sind, wesentlich gefährlicher sind.


----------



## xkraid (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

10 Millionen Produkte?
Ziehe ich 1000 Exemplare eines bestimmten Kopfhörers ein, so habe ich keine 1000 Produkte sondern nur 1 Produkt beschlagnahmt, davon aber 1000 Stück. 

Ich denke doch mal eher das es 10 Millionen Geräte heißen sollte, denn sonst wäre die Bundesnetzagentur die fleißigste Institution dieser Welt.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*



xkraid schrieb:


> 10 Millionen Produkte?
> Ziehe ich 1000 Exemplare eines bestimmten Kopfhörers ein, so habe ich keine 1000 Produkte sondern nur 1 Produkt beschlagnahmt, davon aber 1000 Stück.
> 
> Ich denke doch mal eher das es 10 Millionen Geräte heißen sollte, denn sonst wäre die Bundesnetzagentur die fleißigste Institution dieser Welt.


Ich war zuerst auch verwirrt aber denke auch das nicht 10 Mio. verschiedene Produkte gemeint sind sondern insgesamt 10Mio, ist trotzdem eine beachtliche Zahl an Zeugs.


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Und jetzt noch einmal Amazon und Ebay ranziehen, da wird auch ziemlich viel fernöstlicher Schrott angeboten. Ach ne warte mal, die trauen sich an diese beiden Plattformen nicht ran, sondern drangsalieren lieber den kleinen Mann indem er beim Zoll andackeln darf um zu bestimmen ob er die Entsorgung bezahlen will oder nicht.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*



xkraid schrieb:


> 10 Millionen Produkte?
> Ziehe ich 1000 Exemplare eines bestimmten Kopfhörers ein, so habe ich keine 1000 Produkte sondern nur 1 Produkt beschlagnahmt, davon aber 1000 Stück.
> 
> Ich denke doch mal eher das es 10 Millionen Geräte heißen sollte, denn sonst wäre die Bundesnetzagentur die fleißigste Institution dieser Welt.


Habe ich auch gedacht. Soviele verschiedene Produkte gibt es doch gar nicht.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Das CE Zeichen?
Klar, gibt es beim freundlichen Chinesen Händler auf 100m Banderolen.  Kleb dir deine Welt!

*Deutschsprachige* Bedienungsanleitung?
Dann müsste ich mein halben Haushalt weg werfen. Dann fange ich schon mal an die Gastherme von der Wand zu reißen, ich glaub das Brecheisen habe ich im Haus. Kann ja nichts passieren. Taugt eh nichts.


----------



## Flexsist (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Das CE-Zeichen ist wertlos. Ich hatte mal eine normale 3-Fach Steckdosenverteiler mit CE-Zeichen, die konnte man mit der bloßen Hand zerbrösseln.

Bevor ich es vergesse...nicht aus dem Internet, sondern von MäcGeiz oder so.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Warum hast du die denn nicht gleich im MM zerbröselt?  

Wer sich nur auf das CE Zeichen verlässt der ist verlassen, denn das Zeichen sagt aus, das der Hersteller sich an alle europäischen Normen hält die das jeweilige Produkt betreffen. Wer das prüft? Der Hersteller selbst!

Ein seriöser Hersteller lässt sich das durch Dritte bestätigen... solche Produkte erkennt man an TÜV-Siegel und dem GS-Zeichen.


----------



## Flexsist (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ein seriöser Hersteller lässt sich das durch Dritte bestätigen... solche Produkte erkennt man an TÜV-Siegel und dem GS-Zeichen.



Weit gefehlt mein Freund.

Ich habe Zeitweise bei einem Online Händler gearbeitet (Relaxdays) welcher allerhand Produkte in China einkauft / produzieren lässt und dann Importiert. Wir hatten da mal einen Fahrradlift (also wo man sein Fahrrad reinhängen und dann noch oben an die Decke ziehen kann). Auf dem Karton war das TÜV und GS-Siegel obwohl nie ein Prüfer dieses Produkt getestet hatte.
Am Ende hat die Chefetage dann  Panik bekommen und ein Mitarbeiter musste mühlselig von tausenden Kartons die TÜV und GS Siegel rausschneiden ohne dabei den Karton komplett zu durchschneiden.  

Also ich verlasse mich auf keine Siegel auch wenn  sie noch so bekannt sind.

Edit: Hab mal kurz geschaut, die verkaufen den Lift immer noch. Fahrrad Deckenlift hier online kaufen | relaxdays.de  
Oder war es der hier? Fahrradhalter Decke Fahrradlift kaufen | relaxdays.de   ...naja ist ja auch egal.

Offtopic:

Falls es jemand interessiert - Der größte Kunde bei Relaxdays ist Amazon. Die kaufen den ganzen Mist dann manchmal sogar auch unter Einkaufspreis, weil sie die Macht dazu haben und auch  ausnutzen. Ohne Amazon wäre  Relaxdays nicht mehr überlebensfähig. Zumindest war das der Stand vor ca. 4 Jahren.

Edit2: Ist aber auch nix neues, diese Methode von Amazon. Da leiden  viele (vorallem kleine) Händler drunter.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Ich bin unter anderem Staatl. Gepr. Medizintechniker. Während ich mit der Gondolerie wie in Venedig am Kings College in Cambridge UK bei Royal Swan Counter, haben die Amis den Biosensor nach Amerika transportiert.

Spürpanzer Fuchs. Ruft mich ne Schnalle von der Campinggruppe an, sie sei Obersterin Försterin Professorin. Probleme auf Kanal 13. Ich zu der Alten *****. Erst wenn der Leopard II den Spürpanzer wieder nach Deutschland zieht, acker ich für die Campinggruppe. Dat kostet dann so richtig, ich habe die Ersatzteile da.  Ihr Wixxer habt mich mit T5 ausgemustert einst, obwohl ich KRadmelder werden wollte auf einer 500er Vollcross nur. Sie können ja Kevin J. Parker anrufen. Die Firma ist jetzt in Amerika...


Scheiss Bundeswehr


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*



Flexsist schrieb:


> ...



Also was sagt mir diese Geschichte, das Relaxday nicht in der Lage war zu überprüfen ob der TÜV dieses Objekt wirklich in der Prüfung hatte, als Reseller schon mal übel! 

Als Händler ist man haftbar für seine Produkte die man vertreibt... daher auch die Panik! 

Was hat der Mitarbeiter denn über das Loch geklebt, das der Käufer diese offensichtliche Manipulation nicht merkt... das CE-Zeichen? 




> Also ich verlasse mich auf keine Siegel auch wenn sind sie noch so bekannt sind.



Dein gutes Recht, denn schwarze Schafe gibt es überall... so wie laut dir Relaxday. 

PS: Meine Freunde suche ich mir selber aus und da wir zusammen noch keine Schafe gehütet haben oder jahrelange Vereinskollegen eines Bienenzuchtvereins sind, bitte ich dich meinen Usernamen zu nutzen.


----------



## Flexsist (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Deinen Usernamen  rauche ich höhstens in der Pfeife.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Was sagen denn Prüfsiegel weltweit gesehen aus?

Richtig, gar nix. 

Unser Elektroschrott wird auch zur Hälfte nach Afrika exportiert,
und wird dort unter erbärmlichen Verhältnissen aufbereitet.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

Ja und direkt in Deutschland wird Gelber Sack Müll verbrannt, weil die Kapazitäten der Aufbereitungsanlagen dafür nicht reichen. Da musst du noch nicht mal nach Afrika schielen, aber was das mit einem TÜV/GS-Siegel zu tun hat möchte ich mal speziell von dir wissen! Geht ja hier nicht um den Blauen Engel oder das Fair Trade...


----------



## pizzazz (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*

das CE-siegel gibts im 50er-pack bei conrad zu bestellen


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur zog 2018 über 10 Millionen unsichere Produkte aus dem Verkehr*



pizzazz schrieb:


> das CE-siegel gibts im 50er-pack bei conrad zu bestellen



Bei Amazon sogar im 1000er Pack 1000 Stueck CE Zeichen Aufkleber Spezialfolie selbstklebend, ES-CEPE-1511-0 , zur CE-Kennzeichnung, CE-Konformitaetskennzeichnung: Amazon.de: Buerobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------

